# sea trial report



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

We had to take the new boat for a sea trial on the patapsco river. we launched a harbor hospital headed towards brandon shores power plant for some striper and perch jigging. The hull took the water perfectly. We took the boat up to gps reading of 40mph and held steady. until  the carb flooded and the water temp started rising. With the complete crew of 3 (myself :fishing: - captain/electrical specialist, my dad  - mechanic and my brother  - accountant) we started to go into saftey mode. i dropped the anchor so we could not drift any further and pops started to troubleshoot the carb. needless to say we left the toolbox in the truck , but i keep some tools in the fishing bag. OK. linkage off and throttle w/o to let air in and burn the flooded gas. wow engine started to run and we turned around and headed back to the dock with my dad manually working the throttle, i'm at the helm and bro has the anchor in hand just in case.

We just made it close to the dock and my dad let the throttle go. the engine shut off and we started to drift the remaining 30ft to the dock. bro is ready to grab the piling when a smallllllll pocket of wind decided to blow. we missed the dock by a arm length. now i decided to show my rodeo skills and lasso the piling. opcorn: i forgot that i rather watch fishing than the rodeos on tv so that failed. my dad tried and failed. so now heading to the rocks/shore i had to toss the anchor so we would not bust up the hull of a good grady white. now i'm standing on the swim platform with a 18lb anchor and rode. i tossed it as far as i could and let it grab bottom then pulled us to the anchor. it took 16 toss and pulls for us to grab the dock and walk it down to the trailer (my arms and really sore). all that tossing the anchor showed us how much trash has built up on the river bottom. We seen bags, crabbing lines, a book, shoes, and other garbage.

i just ordered a carb rebuild kit and will be looking for the thermostat numbers to replace that too. I'll try another test run next sunday if the wind is 10kts or below. maybe next time i can have some fish pics with a good test run report.

Tight lines


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gotta love being a boat "OWNER"...the things that can happen and the fun you can have seem to even out...lol


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

i know once all the bugs are out then it is going to be a fishing machine. this 24' boat has more fishing room than my 30' trojan. i'm glad it happened now and not later


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I check the motor today and had water mixed with the oilI so i order a new long block 350. i manage to get a 0hr rebuild from a racing shop. the engine will be in by next weekend. and tested. I will be ready for wreck and tuna soon.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

there you go...get her ready and she will be a sweet boat...set her up for the fishing you want to do...


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

lol i needed that thanks!


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

gus said:


> lol i needed that thanks!




I'm lost. what was the funny part?


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

Question the shop on what type of gaskets
were used on the heads and any other part 
that will see salt water. Wrong head gaskets
won`t last long against salt water. Be very careful with an automotive shop re-build!!!

My .02 worth..
Capt.Skid


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks. I check that part already and it was setup for me as a direct marine replacement. that was a concearn of my dad's also. My other concearn is finding a good new/rebuild waterpump. I want it to be 90% new. another good thing is the mani's and risers are new. I'm hoping i have everything covered.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

16 toss and pulls with an 18 lb anchor and rode is the funny part. congrats on the new ride.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

The engine arrives today, hopefully it will be ready for a saturday install and a sunday test.

Thanks for the boater support gus. i'm hoping that does not happen again. i'm going to put a spare 12v motor in 1 of the storage comp for situations like that. my popeye arm was sore for days after. I like pulling king macks not anchor, rode and chain


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

yeah - the anchor gets old, but at least u got back. a paddle wouldve been priceless. havent done much shore fishing since i got my boat. the shore fishing can be more relaxing but u get bigger ones from the boat. look forward to your reports from up north.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

there wont be to many MD reports with this boat. Its main destinations will be from VA to NC. i gotta taste of grouper and king macs so the stripers dont look so good anymore, but i will never forget where i came from. I will be looking for some good spots so let me know if we can trade info.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

not sure how big the grady is but mostly we are talking 70 miles out in va and 35 miles out at the tip of hatteras. im really into the deep dropping myself - grouper, tiles, seabass, whatever. perhaps we can connect sometime.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*tell me what you think*

There is a pic in my other post (new member to the family). its a 24 grady w/a (27 inlcuding swim platform and pulpit) with new 315hp 350 i/o, color lowrance depth, lowrance gps, flasher, windlass, vhf and epirb. All Tackle is conventional okuma (20-50lb) bluediamond and ningbo custom (30-50lb) combos. also walker manual down riggers. I was thinking about getting a set of 15ft outriggers if i seriously get into the stream fishing. My celing look like a scene from the movie SAW with all the self tied king mack/wahoo coffee leaders. 

we do alot of bottom fishing from my other slipped boat (30 trojan sport) here in the chessie. venturing off to the blue would be new from private boat but we are overdue.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

there you go...a fishing boat...lol...


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

that oughta do fine, just gotta pick yer days


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

absolutely. I wouldnt be a fool on the waters.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

hope all your boats problems get fixed


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

The motor is in and it sounds great. Only thing left to do is change the impeller in the outdrive and we will be all set to make another sea trial. Will keep all posted.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

The sea trial complete. The boat is running 97percent perfect,the temp is down to 160 and the crusing speed is running 24kts (until i see how much fuel she burns). i dont wanna tally how much spent, but we replaced the engine with a brand new one, replaced the water pump housing, replace the starter, rewired the engine wires and replaced the selenoids (spell check).


----------

